# Camera equipment



## John_D (May 20, 2012)

The government have disbanded the Forensic Science Service. All their equipment is being auctioned off - online. There look to be some bargains to be had. 
Auction details, for some very nice cameras HERE. I rather like the irony of the possibility of HM Government subsidising the photographic content of urban exploration


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this


----------



## Landsker (May 20, 2012)

too much canon stuff for me


----------

